# Adozione di parole desuete



## Montesacro

Ho fatto una veloce ricerca e mi pare che l'argomento non sia stato trattato in precedenza...
Vi ricordate quando il buon Zapatero propose a ciascuno dei suoi connazionali di cominciare ad usare una parola desueta per strapparla all'oblio?
Che idea stupenda! Ampliare il vocabolario corrente ricorrendo a una sòrta di pésca di termini del passato!

Perché non fare lo stesso? Perché non cominciare ad utilizzare parole o espressioni un po' "strane" (ovviamente a proposito e con moderazione, prestando attenzione al registro e al grado di formalità dell'occasione)?

Voi quale vorreste usare e diffondere?

Io un'idea ce l'ho (forse un po' folle), e mi è venuta riascoltando recentemente quel geniaccio di Dante alla tivvù:
d'ora in avanti dirò *da quinci innanzi*...


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io propongo _codesto_, che oltre a esser parola nobilissima colmerebbe un vuoto semantico dell'Italiano "moderno".


----------



## Stiannu

Montesacro said:


> Vi ricordate quando il buon Zapatero propose a ciascuno dei suoi connazionali di cominciare ad usare una parola desueta per strapparla all'oblio?


 
No, in effetti non mi _sovviene_...


----------



## Montesacro

Stiannu said:


> No, in effetti non mi _sovviene_...


 
Da un piemontese questa me l'aspettavo...


----------



## la italianilla

Propongo _babbo_.
E poi subito dopo _sicché_...ma a "babbo" ci tengo particolarmente.
Ciao!


----------



## Montesacro

la italianilla said:


> Propongo _babbo_.
> E poi subito dopo _sicché_...ma a "babbo" ci tengo particolarmente.
> Ciao!


 
In Toscana non dovrebbero correre rischi di estinzione...


----------



## la italianilla

Montesacro said:


> In Toscana non dovrebbero correre rischi di estinzione...



Ma sai che mi son sentita dire da alcuni amici non toscani? Che il vocabolo "Babbo" viene usato per lo più da noi in Toscana...e che all'orecchio degli altri sa di "antico"! 
Tu ci hai chiesto parole in disuso...l'ho scritta perché spero non scompaia


----------



## Stiannu

Montesacro said:


> Da un piemontese questa me l'aspettavo...


 
_Touché_. 
A proposito, io chiamo mio padre _babbo_. Non chiedetemi perché, lui è napoletano mentre la mia metà materna è piemontese, dunque nessun sangue toscano nelle nostre vene. Eppure... 
Mi impegnerò a farmi chiamare così da eventuali figli, se proprio insistete.


----------



## gabrigabri

Mio zio, pseudo piemontese, parla sempre di "(auto)vettura", in ogni contesto. È questa una parola desueta, o suona strana solo alle mie (giovani) orecchie?


----------



## federicoft

_Onde_, vale a dire "da dove".

Onde lo hai saputo?


----------



## Calypso29

Io propongo:

"Per cortesia"

"Ti/Vi ringrazio" al posto di "grazie"

"Spengi la luce, per cortesia"


----------



## tie-break

la italianilla said:


> Ma sai che mi son sentita dire da alcuni amici non toscani? Che il vocabolo "Babbo" viene usato per lo più da noi in Toscana...e che all'orecchio degli altri sa di "antico"!


 
Nelle Marche ci sono molti più _babbi_ rispetto ai _papa'_.


----------



## Crisidelm

Proprio pochi minuti fa ho usato in un altro forum, che nulla a che fare con lingue e traduzioni, "ove": ci stava così bene.


----------



## nikis

per esempio potremmo usare

- ordunque
- periglioso

ma ce ne sono tantissime altre....come si fa?


----------



## Salegrosso

Quel genio lessicale di Pizzul diceva spesso _quantunque_.

A me piacciono le parole desuete e financo libresche, e cerco di usarle appena posso. Per esempio, uso relativamente spesso _periglioso, asperrimo, esecrabile, cionondimeno, donde. _

Propongo inoltre _pero' _ed_ eppero'_ nel senso di _percio', quindi, dunque_.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Caro Montesacro,
Trovo questa iniziativa tua (e di Zapatero, certo) sommamente lodevole e al contempo stimolante. 
Nel novero eteroclito di termini smessi e desueti, eleggerò pertanto la sottoscritta a guisa di paladina del _cionondimeno_ (scusa Salegrosso, farò attenzione a non sovrappormi), del _giammai_ (il mio preferito in ogni tempo), dell’_obsolescenza_, dell’_inopia_, del _quivi_, della _cagione_ e del _soverchio_. 
Avverbi, aggettivi e nomi che mi farò carico di usare più di frequente.


----------



## bubu7

Montesacro said:


> Che idea stupenda! Ampliare il vocabolario corrente ricorrendo a una sòrta di pésca di termini del passato!
> [...]
> Io un'idea ce l'ho (forse un po' folle), e mi è venuta riascoltando recentemente quel geniaccio di Dante alla tivvù:
> d'ora in avanti dirò *da quinci innanzi*...


Scusami Montesacro ma, con tutto il rispetto per le tue buone intenzioni, questa della pésca nel passato mi sembra una procedura artificiosa, da barocco linguistico.

Le lingue naturali non si prestano a questa sorta di alchimia.

Riprendere un termine obsoleto e usarlo in un _habitat_ completamente estraneo significa far violenza alla lingua, a sé stessi e ai nostri interlocutori.

La strada maestra per arricchire il proprio vocabolario è, a mio parere, la lettura dei nostri classici (non solo dei più grandi) e lo studio della nostra lingua in tutt’i suoi aspetti.

Non confondiamo la ricercatezza con l’affettazione. 

P.s.
A proposito di _quinci_, esiste proprio il detto _parlare in quinci e in quindi_ per indicare un parlare affettato.


----------



## Saoul

> NOTA DEL MODERATORE
> 
> Amici,
> 
> questo thread è molto interessante ma è a rischio "chat" come pochi. Per questo motivo vi invito a mantenere la discussione linguistica più accademica possibile. Ho già visto un paio di interventi che "taglierei" molto volentieri come "off topic" e "chat". Preferisco non intervenire per il momento, lasciando che la discussione linguistica si sviluppi, ma aiutatemi a non intervenire chiacchierando solo via PM.
> 
> Grazie
> Saoul


----------



## la italianilla

Calypso29 said:


> ...
> 
> "Spengi la luce, per cortesia"



“Spengere” è una parola (credo o per lo meno ho sempre saputo fosse toscana) presente ancora nei dizionari in alternativa a “spegnere”. 
Qui non è a rischio disuso, ma non pensavo fosse utilizzato anche da altre parti. 
Aggiungo _gota_.


----------



## SunDraw

Di volta in volta attraverso i miei interventi in questo Forum, in fondo sto esprimendo una certa posizione: che è quella sull'importanza della ricchezza lessicale, vissuta, e vissuta (in un Forum) cooperativamente:
- facendo affidamento sul consistente patrimonio fin qui ricevuto (o se volete sul lavoro altrui);
- utilizzandolo con quel rispetto dell'etimo e delle forme consolidate, di fatto disambiguanti;
- utilizzandolo con una certa libertà nei confronti sia della moda (salvo goderne) ma anche del linguaggio specialistico (salvo goderne), i quali fissano entrambi certi utilizzi dei sinonimi non sempre necessari (seppure generalmente sufficienti);
- venendo magari quindi a "forzare" (come nell' "esercizio fisico"; prima ancora che nell'atto "creativo-artistico") la comunicazione [evolutivamente] più in là della devastante opzione "generalista", ma anche della necessaria semplificazione "didattica" ecc

Sommariamente: ricordare come si potrebbero (anche) dire le cose, senza troppo tediare (nel mio caso questo secondo aspetto è ben incerto, ma per solito preferisco la moglie ubriaca ).


----------



## Montesacro

Angel.Aura said:


> Caro Montesacro,
> Trovo questa iniziativa tua (e di Zapatero, certo) sommamente lodevole e al contempo stimolante. *Grazie! *
> Nel novero eteroclito (questa è bella, confesso che non l'avevo mai sentita...)di termini smessi e desueti, eleggerò pertanto la sottoscritta a guisa di paladina del _cionondimeno_ (scusa Salegrosso, farò attenzione a non sovrappormi), del _giammai_ (il mio preferito in ogni tempo), dell’_obsolescenza_, dell’_inopia_, del _quivi_, della _cagione_ e del _soverchio_.
> Avverbi, aggettivi e nomi che mi farò carico di usare più di frequente.  (lo spirito della proposta è proprio questo)


 


bubu7 said:


> Scusami Montesacro ma, con tutto il rispetto per le tue buone intenzioni, questa della pésca nel passato mi sembra una procedura artificiosa, da barocco linguistico.
> 
> Le lingue naturali non si prestano a questa sorta di alchimia.
> 
> Riprendere un termine obsoleto e usarlo in un _habitat_ completamente estraneo significa far violenza alla lingua, a sé stessi e ai nostri interlocutori.
> 
> La strada maestra per arricchire il proprio vocabolario è, a mio parere, la lettura dei nostri classici (non solo dei più grandi) e lo studio della nostra lingua in tutt’i suoi aspetti.
> 
> Non confondiamo la ricercatezza con l’affettazione.
> 
> P.s.
> A proposito di _quinci_, esiste proprio il detto _parlare in quinci e in quindi_ per indicare un parlare affettato.


 
E’ vero bubu, si può rischiare facilmente l’affettazione. 
Tant’è che penso che molti dei termini fino ad ora proposti possa essere utilizzata solo con intenzioni scherzose (compreso naturalmente *quinci*!)

Ma non si tratta di arricchire il proprio vocabolario, quanto di rimettere in circolo vocaboli ormai dimenticati provando ad allargare il numero dei parlanti con una conoscenza anche solo passiva di essi. 
Non potrebbe contribuire a rendere un po’ meno sciatto e povero l’uso generale della nostra lingua? Certo si tratta di un’utopia, (e pure un po’ barocca,te lo concedo ), però provare non costa nulla.


----------



## Cnaeius

bubu7 said:


> ....
> 
> Le lingue naturali non si prestano a questa sorta di alchimia.
> 
> Riprendere un termine obsoleto e usarlo in un _habitat_ completamente estraneo significa far violenza alla lingua, a sé stessi e ai nostri interlocutori.



Non sono molto d'accordo. Non si fa nessuna violenza. Violenza è imporre, non proporre. In quanto lingua naturale, come la chiami tu, "deciderà" automaticamente se mantenere la parola _pro_posta. Non dimentichiamoci poi che nella nostra lingua alcune parole sono sparite e riapparse. Per riapparire qualcuno avrà dovuto riproporle...




> La strada maestra per arricchire il proprio vocabolario è, a mio parere, la lettura dei nostri classici (non solo dei più grandi) e lo studio della nostra lingua in tutt’i suoi aspetti.
> 
> Non confondiamo la ricercatezza con l’affettazione.


Sono pienamente d'accordo.


p.s: ho pensato a parole veramente obsolete che voglia ripescare ma non me ne viene in mente nessuna per ora


----------



## bubu7

Cnaeius said:


> Non sono molto d'accordo. Non si fa nessuna violenza. Violenza è imporre, non proporre. In quanto lingua naturale, come la chiami tu, "deciderà" automaticamente se mantenere la parola _pro_posta.


Non sono sicuro che tu non sia d’accordo… Forse non sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene. 

Se un termine non viene più usato è perché una serie di motivi complessi hanno portato al suo abbandono. Ignorare questo e pensare di ridare vita a dei cadaveri come, ad esempio _quinci_, si può configurare come una sorta di violenza all’istituto linguistico. È anche una violenza nei confronti dei nostri interlocutori che sono costretti a uno sforzo supplementare per interpretare il nostro messaggio. Infine, quest’operazione comporterebbe anche da parte nostra un ulteriore sforzo nell’elaborazione del messaggio perché ci si dovrebbe sforzare a scartare la forma concorrente di uso comune.
Questo non significa che non si debba cercare di arricchire il proprio vocabolario ma che, per far questo, si dovrebbe attingere al lessico moderno (che è ricchissimo) e non a quello desueto.


----------



## Cnaeius

bubu7 said:


> Se un termine non viene più usato è perché una serie di motivi complessi hanno portato al suo abbandono. Ignorare questo e pensare di ridare vita a dei cadaveri come, ad esempio _quinci_, si può configurare come una sorta di violenza all’istituto linguistico. È anche una violenza nei confronti dei nostri interlocutori che sono costretti a uno sforzo supplementare per interpretare il nostro messaggio. Infine, quest’operazione comporterebbe anche da parte nostra un ulteriore sforzo nell’elaborazione del messaggio perché ci si dovrebbe sforzare a scartare la forma concorrente di uso comune. Questo non significa che non si debba cercare di arricchire il proprio vocabolario ma che, per far questo, si dovrebbe attingere al lessico moderno (che è ricchissimo) e non a quello desueto.



Quindi anche l'introduzione di qualsiasi neologismo si configura come violenza linguistica perchè chi non lo conosce è destinato a non capire nell'immediato, perlomeno la maggioranza delle volte. E in questo senso sì, è "violenza". Una lingua che seguisse stringentemente la "regola" che proponi sarebbe destinata ad impoverire lentamente il proprio lessico. Tuttavia non è così, visto che di neologismi ne vengono proposti in grandi quantitativi sui media. Alcuni vengono poi accettati dai parlanti, altri no. La parola obsoleta riproposta, non è altro che un "falso" neologismo.  
In realtà, se veramente stiamo parlando di lingua viva, naturale o checchessia (eccola qui la parola obsoleta ) non ci si dovrebbe preoccupare di come una parola venga proposta, ma solo se poi venga accettata o no. Per fare un esempio. Se un giornalista si mette ad usare _quinci_, solo perche gli piace riesumarla dagli antichi vocabolari, e se (sottolineo: se) altri giornalisti lo seguono e se la parola comincia ad essere usata in televisione ecc., arriverà un momento in cui sarà diventata di uso comune. E a nessuno interesserà sapere che tutto è partito dal gusto linguistico di un giornalista.
Se invece vogliamo  immettere regole di introduzione dell parole, beh allora  ce ne sarebbe molte da inserire assieme a quella di non ripescare parole morte, per esempio non accettare quelle parole in falso inglese che entrano nella nostra lingua cancellando altre parole di uso comunissimo e nient'affatto obsolete


----------



## bubu7

Cnaeius said:


> Quindi anche l'introduzione di qualsiasi neologismo si configura come violenza linguistica...


In genere, non è che uno si sveglia la mattina e decide di proporre un neologismo inventato lì per lì. L’introduzione e l’accoglimento dei neologismi seguono regole complesse di natura socioculturale non manovrabili e condizionabili dal singolo parlante.

Non è questo il caso della nostra operazione coi termini desueti. 


Cnaeius said:


> In realtà, se veramente stiamo parlando di lingua viva, naturale o checchessia (eccola qui la parola obsoleta ) non ci si dovrebbe preoccupare di come una parola venga proposta...


Ma io non sono per niente preoccupato e noi possiamo liberamente proporre quanto più ci piace. 
Le mie sono osservazioni, su quanto generalmente avviene in una lingua, desunte dalla storia della lingua italiana e dai processi che condizionano la vita delle parole.


----------



## Saoul

Io sono d'accordo con bubu. 
Le parole hanno una loro storia e se cessano di venire utilizzate, ciò non succede per l'oscuro piano di qualcuno che trama nell'ombra, ma semplicemente perché è quello il loro percorso. 
E' come dire che dovremmo tornare tutti ad utilizzare il vinile in luogo del CD. Romantico, ma in qualche modo inattuabile e un po' "strambo". Si può utilizzare meglio il CD, questo è poco ma sicuro, ma non credo si debba tornare ad utilizzare nuovamente il vinile, no? 

Insomma le parole del "passato" sono del passato ed è lì che devono restare. Mi ricordo un paio di anni fa... un mio amico, cresciuto dai nonni, mi disse in un bar: "Saoul stai dimenticando il tascapane!". Mi girai piuttosto sbalordito. Avevo lasciato sul tavolo il marsupio... tra l'altro un oggetto dal design piuttosto moderno dove mai nemmeno un briciola di pane avrebbe potuto infilarsi senza che io avessi un minimo di 5 infarti consecutivi. L'uso di quel termine desueto fu quanto meno bizzarro. 
Usiamo le parole moderne, con le forme verbali corrette e non pensiamo troppo a parole come quinci, guazzabuglio, tascapane e simili.


----------



## Montesacro

Ecco qui "l'intervento" di Stefano Bartezzaghi (_La Repubblica_, 11 maggio 2007).
Lui di parole desuete ne elenca ben quaranta (!).


----------



## Stiannu

Saoul said:


> E' come dire che dovremmo tornare tutti ad utilizzare il vinile in luogo del CD. Romantico, ma in qualche modo inattuabile e un po' "strambo". Si può utilizzare meglio il CD, questo è poco ma sicuro, ma non credo si debba tornare ad utilizzare nuovamente il vinile, no?


 
Se può interessare, in effetti c'è chi ne propone il rilancio (se non sbaglio, Assante su un altro blog di Repubblica). La perdita di pienezza del suono da vinile a CD è innegabile, ma forse hai ragione, ogni cosa ha il suo percorso e le trasformazioni culturali e linguistiche sono fatte di continue perdite e acquisizioni. 
Applicando quest'ottica "giustificazionista" a posteriori, però (_ciò che è reale è razionale_), i tentativi di Zapatero e di Bartezzaghi potranno essere giudicati soltanto in seguito, per verificarne la riuscita o il fallimento. Per ora, a me rispolverare parole desuete (le mie preferite tra quelle elencate sono _desueto_, _anodino_ e _missiva_, mentre altre mi sembrano ormai troppo eccentriche per non suscitare ilarità) non sembra molto più innaturale che introdurre forzatamente anglicismi nel linguaggio (ad esempio in informatica: da _pingare_ a _googleare_ a _backuppare_ e via così), e non lo dico per conservazione e xenofobia linguistica. Entrambi i processi rappresentano delle forzature, ma vinceranno - e saranno giustificabili, o suoneranno naturali - i casi che verranno confermati dall'uso e si consolideranno.
Io però aspetterei almeno nel medio periodo per valutare.


----------

